# Chincoteague....Info please



## NTHC (Mar 29, 2006)

Was thinking of taking the kids during spring break for a few days.  Does anyone know of a place to stay?  Things to do?  How many days should I plan for? 

Any help would be great!

Thanks,
cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2006)

*Hampton Inn and Suites Chincoteague*

2005 #1 Hampton Inn and Suites in the Country

http://www.hamptoninnsuiteschincoteague.com/


----------



## NTHC (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Marty,
We have 2 nights booked here.
Our kids(15 and 8) vetoed some of their favorite places(NYC, Florida, Myrtle) in the interest of trying something new.  Their break runs Wed. to Wed. so we are splitting time between VA Beach and Chincoteague.  I have to admit I am a bit leery because no one else here has posted on this area.
Is it because no one has been here or because it is just not all that great?
This is the one trip I take each year with just the kids...no hubby or friends...and our son(15) has agreed to hang with mom one more time.

Cindy


----------



## shagnut (Apr 2, 2006)

Cindy, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Let the kids read books about the horses , I think it's Misty of Chicoteague, something like that. It will be the opposite of Va Beach, very relaxed and back to nature, crabbing, fishing, things like that. They should get the best of both worlds.  shaggy


----------



## NTHC (Apr 4, 2006)

Shaggy,
Thanks for the post.....I have been doing a little research and it looks like it will be just what we were looking for.
Thanks,
Cindy


----------

